# 1 year old pup with popping hips.



## pixelpea (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a 14 month old Australian Shepherd. She weighs about 37 lbs and seems to be done growing. Recently I've noticed almost every time she gets up from a laying position I can hear what seems to be her hips/back joints making a popping/cracking sound. If I'm not laying right beside her I wouldn't be able to hear the popping. It reminds me of when I get up and have a few pops. She loves to play and doesn't seem to be in any sort of pain. She does kind of have a hopping gait when she really gets running but other Aussie's I've seen tend to have that same bouncy gait at times. I was planning on getting her hips x-rayed at 2 years. Should I take her in now? Could this really just be growing pains? I think I'm just being paranoid but wanted others advice. Thanks!


----------



## JenandWes (Sep 28, 2011)

I wouldn't freak out, but it might be a good idea to have the x-ray (just in case, and for peace of mind).

This is a photo of my aussie mix at 9 months old, after hip surgery (he's 15 months now and recovering just fine!). Anyway, his HD was really severe - basically his hips didn't develop anywhere close to normal. The reason I would say to just do the x-ray is because he also loved to play and didn't appear to be in any pain... right up to the day of his surgery. When I saw the x-ray I couldn't believe it.

I'M NOT TRYING TO FREAK YOU OUT! 
My point is, I had always assumed my dog would be yelping in pain, but his doctor explained that when dogs have genetic hip or joint issues from birth, a lot of them just adapt (in silence) because they don't know any better.


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

I know they say 2 years for final OFA results, but that's because they are testing breeding stock. Dogs usually develop hip dysplasia before that (before 18 months, actually). If there's a reason to be concerned, I would say to go ahead and get x-rays now. Like JenandWes said, dogs are remarkably good at hiding pain.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

With the symptoms you describe, I'd go ahead and either PennHip or get an OFA prelim. There are things they can do to help a puppy with CHD which aren't possible with an older dog - so the sooner the better.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I worry about josefina because of her abnormal gait ( she goes like a pacing harness horse when they are going slow like when they warm up before a race), I had x rays done on her & Vet said she has a slight abonormality bu nothing serious. He just said to inhibit her jumping (like vertically for a toy or on/off high places).


----------



## jason1107 (May 22, 2012)

I am truly sorry to hear about your dog. From what you described it sounds like hip dysplasia. If you can hear the hip joints making a popping or cracking sound it sounds like it may be in its later stages. 

Unfortunately there is not much you can do at this point. Your friend may be in pain even though she may not show it. 

You may have a difficult decision to make. I know from personal experience that it may be hard but sometimes you need to think whats best for your friend no matter how hard it may be for you.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

jason1107 said:


> I am truly sorry to hear about your dog. From what you described it sounds like hip dysplasia. If you can hear the hip joints making a popping or cracking sound it sounds like it may be in its later stages.
> 
> Unfortunately there is not much you can do at this point. Your friend may be in pain even though she may not show it.
> 
> You may have a difficult decision to make. I know from personal experience that it may be hard but sometimes you need to think whats best for your friend no matter how hard it may be for you.


I hope you are qualified to give hat kind of medical advice.... Just saying. 

That being said, I would have her x rayed & see for sure.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

jason1107 said:


> I am truly sorry to hear about your dog. From what you described it sounds like hip dysplasia. If you can hear the hip joints making a popping or cracking sound it sounds like it may be in its later stages.
> 
> Unfortunately there is not much you can do at this point. Your friend may be in pain even though she may not show it.
> 
> You may have a difficult decision to make. I know from personal experience that it may be hard but sometimes you need to think whats best for your friend no matter how hard it may be for you.


There are more options - especially for young dogs - than there used to be.


----------



## pixelpea (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks all for your response. We had her hips checked out yesterday and the hips actually look great. The sounds are coming from her knee joints. The vet said the joint feels fine may be "growing pains". We are giving it a few weeks and if the popping continues we will go back and figure it out. Peace of mind was definitely worth it.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Glad to hear it's not HD, however with her knees doing that you want to make sure you kep her light, it may not develop into Pateller Luxation, but I'd not take chances.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

jason1107 said:


> I am truly sorry to hear about your dog. From what you described it sounds like hip dysplasia. If you can hear the hip joints making a popping or cracking sound it sounds like it may be in its later stages.
> 
> Unfortunately there is not much you can do at this point. Your friend may be in pain even though she may not show it.
> 
> You may have a difficult decision to make. I know from personal experience that it may be hard but sometimes you need to think whats best for your friend no matter how hard it may be for you.


There is no one on the planet qualified to make a diagnosis on the internet based on the limited information the OP has given. It's also against the forum rules....

GOODBYE


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I would talk to the Vet about the poppings, asking for speculations, and reasons for concern. Anecdotally, if a dog is in pain, you'll get some reaction, even if it's just a blink, lick or a head turn. On the other hand, if there is no pain, like cracking your knuckles, or ankle, the dog should ignore it. 

My dog stretches before we walk, and crosses his front legs when lying down. When I massage him, I pull on his front legs, and his shoulders make a very scary pop, but he gives no reaction. For my individual dog, the Vet examined range of motion and declared that, just like any athletes, some joints pop. His hips don't pop. The dog still encourages his massages...


----------

